# Jumps on people.



## v.c. 236 (Oct 3, 2020)

When walking our 10 month old as we see a person approach we step to the side and go into a sit immediately. As they pass we stand on the leash so he cannot jump. While sitting he gets praise and treats! It takes a million repetitions but it has worked with our previous dogs. Currently, it is a work in progress.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

v.c. 236 said:


> When walking our 10 month old as we see a person approach we step to the side and go into a sit immediately. As they pass we stand on the leash so he cannot jump. While sitting he gets praise and treats! It takes a million repetitions but it has worked with our previous dogs. Currently, it is a work in progress.


Yes Nice! Agreed at that age they are just a ball of energized atoms and they have a hard time controlling all that 😃🙃😁 A million repetitions sounds about right. As they get more control I use a simple term "no up" to go along with the correction. Seems you are on the correct (pun) tract @Diane1955 Best of luck


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

My dogs will jump on people occasionally if I am not attentive in keeping them under control. It is 100% my fault, because of the way I interact with them. I don't mind when they jump on me when playing or when being praised for good work. 
In field training and trials Jake has a thing about putting his front paws on me when we are in the holding blind, I suppose this is a bad habit if zero jumping is the goal. I see a few other dogs that do this as well, mostly Goldens.

If you don't want your dog to jump on anyone, never allow it from day one. When your 8 week old pup tries to jump on you, don't allow it, say no and put his front feet back on the ground. With a 3 or 4 month old pup, always be ready to raise a knee to prevent them from ever succeeding in jumping on you. If you do this every time the pup will give up trying to jump on people, it won't even be something the pup thinks about. 
As I said, my dogs are not as well schooled on this as they could be. Even with that, they pretty much understand they aren't supposed to jump on anyone except me. Most often they jump near people but not on them. 
The vast majority of dogs I train with and see never jump on people once they are about 4 months old.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

SRW said:


> If you don't want your dog to jump on anyone, never allow it from day one.


This.

I can not allow a puppy-in-program that I'm training to jump on me or anyone else. Jumping up on people will get them career changed. So, I don't allow it from day one. And, when I was a volunteer breeder caretaker I would not pick up a puppy if it jumped on me so I started discouraging jumping behavior before the litter was even 8 weeks old. (Six week old puppies will jump up on you as you enter the puppy pen but I would only pick up a puppy that had all 4 feet on the ground. It was amazing how quickly some of the puppies in the litter would learn that behavior -not jumping- was rewarded with being picked up.)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GoldenDude said:


> This.
> 
> I can not allow a puppy-in-program that I'm training to jump on me or anyone else. Jumping up on people will get them career changed. So, I don't allow it from day one. And, when I was a volunteer breeder caretaker I would not pick up a puppy if it jumped on me so I started discouraging jumping behavior before the litter was even 8 weeks old. (Six week old puppies will jump up on you as you enter the puppy pen but I would only pick up a puppy that had all 4 feet on the ground. It was amazing how quickly some of the puppies in the litter would learn that behavior -not jumping- was rewarded with being picked up.)


exactly- when my litters are little puppies I only pick up the ones sitting. It takes less than a week for the others to get with the program. 
And SRW is right- never let it start and it won't be a problem.


----------



## v.c. 236 (Oct 3, 2020)

Well the puppy is not 8 weeks old. The puppy is 8 months old, so how does telling someone to start on day one actually help? No disrespect intended but how about some tips she can use now?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

v.c. 236 said:


> Well the puppy is not 8 weeks old. The puppy is 8 months old, so how does telling someone to start on day one actually help? No disrespect intended but how about some tips she can use now?


Because someone else may read the thread or the person inquiring may have an eight week old puppy one day. It never hurts to share helpful information. The advice given is to share it’s important to not let a dog practice an undesirable behavior. If they get to the object of their desire when jumping, the jumping behavior has been reinforced.

Mine has never been much of a jumper. I do remember when he was young stepping on the leash to prevent him from practicing behaviors he should not when people approached us.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

v.c. 236 said:


> Well the puppy is not 8 weeks old. The puppy is 8 months old, so how does telling someone to start on day one actually help? No disrespect intended but how about some tips she can use now?


Seems like you and diane0905 both did give advice she can use now. SRW's advice about not letting them jump up on anyone including family at home is also very useful. If the dog can't distinguish between when and with whom it's ok and when it's not, it needs to not be allowed at all. Advice that applies to 8 wk old pups can work with older pups too.. sometimes you're breaking a bad habit that got started and it just takes longer. Patience and consistency......and about a million repetitions.......


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

You should give a wider berth to passerbys if he's jumping on people to get their attention on the street, and I know it's hard, but you can't let these people pet your dog while your dog is super excitable. Nothing you do will be able to get your dog in a calm enough state to train him to know/understand that jumping is wrong.

To work on jumping, you need a more controlled environment (e.g., home where it's just less exciting) and working with guests. For us, our puppy can better control his excitement when he has something in his mouth. So when someone comes over, before guests enter the door and before he can even think about jumping, we tell him to go find a toy. He then searches for a toy to hold, and he greets our guests with a toy in his mouth. For some reason or another, this calms him down enough where he doesn't have the impulse to jump on people. He now just rubs his body on their legs. Once you kinda train him that you don't want the jumping behavior to occur in the first place, then you can move to not jumping on strangers he sees on the street.

Good luck -- it's incredibly hard to train out once the habit forms, especially since so many people love goldens and don't mind that your dog jumps on them. But with enough repetition, you'll get there. It takes a lot, a lot of work though, so patience and determination is key.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

v.c. 236 said:


> Well the puppy is not 8 weeks old. The puppy is 8 months old, so how does telling someone to start on day one actually help? No disrespect intended but how about some tips she can use now?


Pretend it’s day one today, because it is.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

SRW said:


> With a 3 or 4 month old pup, always be ready to raise a knee to prevent them from ever succeeding in jumping on you. If you do this every time the pup will give up trying to jump on people, it won't even be something the pup thinks about.


This too. We work(ed) with a multitude of trainers, one of whom employed this technique. I was pretty shocked at first, not going to lie, but honestly one time was all it took for our dog to learn not to jump on him. I believe in employing a multitude of techniques ranging from positive training and more physical corrections to address issues -- whatever works! Luckily, our dog is a very biddable dog and borderline masochist when it comes to what may be perceived as more aversive corrections like this one, and he will just keep coming back to try to learn what the correct behavior is, so while I was initially stunned by this move, our dog was not at all bothered by it, more surprised, but it did work.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

goldielynn said:


> We work(ed) with a multitude of trainers, one of whom employed this technique. I was pretty shocked at first, not going to lie, but honestly one time was all it took for our dog to learn not to jump on him. I believe in employing a multitude of techniques ranging from positive training and more physical corrections to address issues -- whatever works!


I didn’t even mention the technique of stepping on the rear toes of particularly stubborn jumpers.😎


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

I don't have a golden but I'm a retired rvt and I study animal behaviour because it's interesting. Dogs have tells. You have to watch them as if you were potty training. They will give you the tell, hey mom/dad, I'm about to jump up on someone. If you missed it because you were chatting or not paying attention, that's on you... If you didn't miss it, you can redirect. No bud, that's not what we're doing right now. Too late? He's now excited and bouncy? disengage with whoever is the unfortunate jumpee and take your dog elsewhere, redirect the attention but do NOT interact with him/her until they are calm. No screaming, no talking, nothing just walk and then ask for a sit or a down once you're away from jumpee. Once fido is calm, give praise.

It will take a while depending on how stubborn, how smart, how young, etc. your dog is but a food motivated golden (is there any other kind?) should be easy as a treat is given for calm behavior.

There is no need for stepping on toes or knee to the dog situations... but you, yourself, need to remain calm and confident...and of course, have patience.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

If you're the jumpee, then your walking away won't work, obviously. So for that, you turn into a log/tree. NO interaction, no speaking, nothing. Wait til the dog is calm, zen yourself, and practice breathing and patience... once the dog is calm, give a treat/praise... this tells the dog, you'll get good stuff when you're calm. You want to act a tigger, you ain't getting anything...bounce on your own time, haha.


----------

